# Am i asking too much ?



## Burblefarmom (Oct 5, 2020)

I have begged my husband to love me (literally) all he wanted was sex . No interaction with me except sex. No dates ,no touching me gently , no telling me I'm important to him , no making sure I didn't get overwhelmed with the kids , nothing .... unless I got upset and overwhelmed. I made a deadline of a year for him to choose to love me like I deserve or im leaving the marriage. Here we are a year later and he said he never loved me and that he used me for sex 😣 . 12 years of feeling isolated ,alone and depressed. He financially provided for us and I have been a stay at home mom for 10 years . We still sleep in the same bed. He isnt being ugly and mean so I feel bad for giving him the boot . Is it asking too much to be loved and touched other than just when he wants sex ? Am I making a mistake ending 12 years of marriage over not feeling loved ?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

What was he like when you were dating? Has he been faithful to you?


----------



## Burblefarmom (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes he has been faithful . He is obsessed with me and always has been but only for sex . He used to do special things for me . But it faded fast in the first 2 years .


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

So do you think he is happy in a loveless marriage?

It certainly doesn’t sound like you are. Consider making an appt with a divorce attorney to see what things would look like if you split up.


----------



## Burblefarmom (Oct 5, 2020)

He was happy except the fact that I started pulling away from him after I realized he only wanted sex . He demanded it in a very passive way and even took it without my permission sometimes . After he took it without my permission is when I gave him a year . I love him still . Im looking for every reason to stay because he seems remorseful but doesn't want to continue the relationship. He is so obsessed with me that I asked him to help me pull a splinter out of the back of my leg yesterday and he got all horny just looking at my upper thigh. He still offers to financially support me and his children . He isnt an awful person .


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

He doesn't want to continue the relationship? Why do you think you love him?


----------



## Burblefarmom (Oct 5, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> He doesn't want to continue the relationship? Why do you think you love him?


I have always loved him . I would always go the extra mile to make sure he felt loved hoping he would do that in return . I just want him to love me back .


----------

